# 2. Betriebssystem am Field PG?



## volker67 (22 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Ist es möglich auf ein 2. Betriebssystem bei einem Field PG via USB zuzugreifen? Ich habe eine bootfähige USB Platte kann aber dem Field PG nicht mitteilen das es NICHT W2000 booten soll. Habe ein 6ES7710-0CA12-0FB1, Bios Version V01.03.40-A10, Bios Number A5E00067195-Es007.
Jemand ne Idee?
Gruß Volker


----------



## edison (22 März 2008)

Auf meinem läuft XP, Knoppix und das Dos von 98.
Auswahl via Grub.
Aber von USB booten hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## volker67 (22 März 2008)

Ja, das kann ich bestätigen. Mehrere Systeme gehen auf einer Platte IM PG. Ist Das PG vielleicht so alt das es keine Bootmöglichkeit via USB gibt ?
Gruß volker


----------



## funkdoc (23 März 2008)

verwendest du den bootloader von microsoft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 musst du die einstellungen im der boot.ini auf c:\ deiner platte ändern.

lad dir lieber nen freeware bootlader runter und benütz diesen.

dein bios sollte unbedigt die usb2 legacy support haben, sonst funktionierts nicht.

grüsse


----------

